# The best live PA on a budget?



## KehoeDeathMetal (Nov 7, 2009)

So whats the best PA a cheap bastard can buy?I mostly do gutterals and I need something very sensitive so it picksup my ultra lows and inhales so they dont sound weak.I am probably getting the Shure knockoff of the SM58.I dont know the name exactly,but its a 40 or 50 dollar mic instead of 100+

I have a REALLY powerful voice(When I practice my neighbors tell me they can hear me from about 4-5,SO ABOUT 400-500 YARDS AWAY football feilds away CLEARLY).So is that a factor in PA/MIC selection too?THANKS!


----------



## Kheros (Nov 7, 2009)

I was in the same situation a while back except I was using it mainly for guitars instead of vocals. I'd highly suggest scoring a PA used, maybe you can find a band that's breaking up and selling all of their stuff for cheap.

What I was going to look for was a Peavey XR 8300 Powered mixer and Peavey PR12 as speakers. I'm no PA expert, but that is what was recommended to me and it seems like a pretty nice setup for just about anything.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2009)

Look into some of the smaller Carvin set-ups.


----------



## KehoeDeathMetal (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks you guys it really means alot!


----------



## Kheros (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, Carvin seems to have some pretty nice packages that are affordable. I'd definitely look into those too.


----------



## KehoeDeathMetal (Nov 8, 2009)

Carvin it is then!


----------



## Heavy Ed (Nov 8, 2009)

KehoeDeathMetal said:


> I am probably getting the Shure knockoff of the SM58.I dont know the name exactly,but its a 40 or 50 dollar mic instead of 100+



Umm... Shure makes the SM58, and your better off getting a 58 than any $40/50 mic out there. They're tough as all hell, stand up to just about any abuse you can throw at them, and sound great. They're absolutely worth the extra cash, you won't regret picking one up!


----------



## Kheros (Nov 8, 2009)

Heavy Ed said:


> Umm... Shure makes the SM58, and your better off getting a 58 than any $40/50 mic out there. They're tough as all hell, stand up to just about any abuse you can throw at them, and sound great. They're absolutely worth the extra cash, you won't regret picking one up!



+1. I completely overlooked that. The SM58 and SM57 are two amazing mics that can produce quality results and withstand tons of abuse. I really wouldn't recommend anything else for the price.


----------



## KehoeDeathMetal (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah,i planned on the SM58.Heard great things about it for DM/GRIND/ETC vocals.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 8, 2009)

The Yamaha club PA systems are good for the price from musicians friend.


----------



## KehoeDeathMetal (Nov 29, 2009)

Today I bought an SM57,a wind cover and some monster cables(30 feet)for it.I bought it over an sm58 because I have read it sbetter at picking up the lowest otave ranges without having to be facing sucking the mic.That appealed to me greatly because I move around ALOT when I do vocals.I am a hyper vocalist always hyping the crowd up.So my mic control isnt the greatest.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Nov 29, 2009)

Yamaha hands down is the best for the money especially at the lower pricepoints, for vocals only I suggest club 10's or 12's, if you want to upgrade later you'll be adding a powered sub anyway and you'll want 10's or 12's for your satellites. 

A pair of these.....
Buy Yamaha A12M 12" 2-Way Floor Monitor | Unpowered Stage Monitors | Musician's Friend

Then you can use them as monitors if you want as well. 

A powered mixer is all you need to run them for now, if you're just doing vocals and practice/small venues. This will get you going, it's got your reverb and everything. Seperate EQ's too. You can find them used all the time because they are pretty common.

Buy Yamaha EMX512SC 12-Channel Powered Mixer | Powered Mixers | Musician's Friend

Stay away from the BR series for mains, you wont be able to double them as monitors. Stay away from 15's for mains even though in the packages they're pretty standard, they are big to lug around, heavy, and still sound like crap if you run a kick through them. If you want to run bass drum or support the band you'll be looking at a dedicated sub especially with the wattage you'll be getting from a powered mixer.

For microphones pick up a couple behringer xm8500's, they are SM57 clones and 30 bucks. Actually on MF they have a buy 2 get one free deal. 

Buy Behringer XM8500 Microphone 3-Pack | Live Microphone Packages | Musician's Friend


----------

